# trying to adopt



## amber87jones

so I am wanting to go down the path of adoption as I was adopted and would like to be a mother and give my child what I never had. im choosing adoption because the disappointment month after month for the past few years is getting depressing. I know I am fertile according to my obgyn and so is he..so why its not happening idk..I just didn't realize adoption cost so much..anybody know of a funding that can help assist in paying for this..i can afford a child just not the lawyer and agency that comes with it..i am still looking forward to starting this journey with or without financial help..and unfourtunantly id want a closed adoption..so any advice would be grand..id talk to my adopted mother who does adoption a lot but she wont talk to me..so idk what that's about..:cloud9:


----------



## BBWttc29

amber87jones said:


> so I am wanting to go down the path of adoption as I was adopted and would like to be a mother and give my child what I never had. im choosing adoption because the disappointment month after month for the past few years is getting depressing. I know I am fertile according to my obgyn and so is he..so why its not happening idk..I just didn't realize adoption cost so much..anybody know of a funding that can help assist in paying for this..i can afford a child just not the lawyer and agency that comes with it..i am still looking forward to starting this journey with or without financial help..and unfourtunantly id want a closed adoption..so any advice would be grand..id talk to my adopted mother who does adoption a lot but she wont talk to me..so idk what that's about..:cloud9:

I've had the same thoughts I'm also beginning my journey of researching adoption and hoping to find a way to finance it


----------



## jalilma

I know a couple that have fostered (newborns) and that lead to adoption of their oldest two and the adoption for the yongest is in the process. I don't know the fees with that process though.


----------



## missk1989

Hi, I am in the uk so things are very different here. Are there any events you can go to where they discuss the process and may be able to give you the info you need?


----------

